# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  What's the best place to buy gold bullion?

## TER

Thanks for any help.

----------


## misericordia

Peter Schiff, Euro Pacific Capitol

----------


## Thrashertm

Which place can you buy from with the lowest premium over spot price? Most places seem to be charging at least extra $30 or so over spot.

----------


## jonahtrainer

> Which place can you buy from with the lowest premium over spot price? Most places seem to be charging at least extra $30 or so over spot.


For physical bullion I recommend either *Apmex* or *GoldMoney* (which has the cheapest spreads).

----------


## Kotin

ive bought bullion on ebay before..

----------


## raystone

investment rarities, they were a sponsor for Rally for the Republic.  ask for Ellen

http://www.investmentrarities.com/

----------


## Thrashertm

> investment rarities, they were a sponsor for Rally for the Republic.  ask for Ellen
> 
> http://www.investmentrarities.com/


They are pricey - I called and silver was $4 over spot, and gold coins were $30 over spot.

----------


## jonahtrainer

> They are pricey - I called and silver was $4 over spot, and gold coins were $30 over spot.


This is actually fairly common as there is *No Sausage* despite the price.

----------


## rapidtrends

> They are pricey - I called and silver was $4 over spot, and gold coins were $30 over spot.


Spot price will mean nothing in time. We are witnessing a decoupling of the spot price from actual physical price.

This is simple supply and demand, and it is nothing new.

Google "London Gold Pool"

When officials try and control the market price, a second market always appears, and we are already seeing it in physical prices.

If this continues, the price you must pay to actually buy gold will be orders of magnitude higher than the "spot" price which is manufactured at a whim of the Central Banking Cartel.

----------


## jonahtrainer

> Spot price will mean nothing in time. We are witnessing a decoupling of the spot price from actual physical price.


So true.  Soon the bullion will not be for sale at any price.

----------


## JordanL

Anywhere that I can physically get the gold? All this "gold database in an audited and insured tank" is bull$#@! IMO. I want to hold it myself.

----------


## Josh_LA

> Which place can you buy from with the lowest premium over spot price? Most places seem to be charging at least extra $30 or so over spot.


$30 over spot for gold ain't bad at all, that's not even 3%.

----------


## Josh_LA

eBay should be best. 

*But always shop and compare, factor in SHIPPING FEES AND TAXES IF APPLICABLE.*

----------


## Josh_LA

> Anywhere that I can physically get the gold? All this "gold database in an audited and insured tank" is bull$#@! IMO. I want to hold it myself.


smart, no point in buying paper.

----------


## Josh_LA

> So true.  Soon the bullion will not be for sale at any price.


oh tell me about it, I had trouble getting it the whole past 2 months since market price dropped, either they sold out quick or they're just not willing to sell unless its worth it to them.

eBay was the best reflection of real world prices for me.

Today, expect to pay at least 20% above spot for silver (after all fees)

----------


## eric_cartman

http://www.allamericangold.com

1800-951-0592

they will hook you up.  you can trust them to send you the gold.

----------


## gaazn

Anywhere that doesn't leave a paper trail.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Peter Schiff, Euro Pacific Capitol


I guess you've never bought bullion before, nor do you invest or are familiar with Schiff's firm.

Buy from bulliondirect.com I had great service from them.

----------

